# FF: red & black swordtails



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi folks,

Yup... more free fish to give away! It seems like every few months we have a serious overpopulation problem, but this time we're planning on cleaning house and getting some non-breeders in their place.

So! We have about 100-150 red & black swordtails to give away to some good homes.

We got burned in the past when we gave over 100 to some guy who killed them all through carelessness, so now we're paranoid and don't give away more than 10 at a time. Sorry about that. But if you're still interested - send us a PM!

The image below is an old one, and actually one of the current fish's ancestors, but it still gives a good idea of what they look like.

All the best -

Ben & Sarah


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

my wife will love them if you can hold it for me tonight!she have lots ballon Molley / Guppy .. if still available, i can come take them! thks


----------



## art Stafford (Dec 16, 2010)

I HAVE A 100GALLON TANK AT THE OFFICE,WILL TAKE SOME ,CALL Art 778-899-4167.THANKS!


----------



## houta (Apr 16, 2011)

PM ..On your way


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm going to put this post on hiatus for a couple of days - we had a chap come by yesterday to pick up some fish (nice chap!) but I stirred up the tank quite a bit when I was catching the fish. This morning they're really not happy (I think I took too many plants out), so I'm going to give them a couple of days to recover before giving the rest away.

Keep you posted & thanks for your patience!

- Ben


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay, hiatus over. The tank is back to normal, and I have a couple of days of relative peace ahead of me.

If anyone's interested in the fish, send me a PM!

- Ben


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

nice! free is always welcome.


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump! Lots still available - just send me a PM and we'll sort out the details. 

- Ben


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump! The fish are available again. This time I'm SERIOUS: we gotta get rid of them. 

Honest. 

We have about 100 / 150 swordtails and 1-2 dozen guppies. Send us a PM!

- Ben & Sarah


----------



## tonerman (Jul 23, 2011)

*guppies*

Sent you PM


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

just sent you a pm as well.


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

All PMs have been replied to.

Also, the fish are pick-up only. And please don't feed them to other fishies!

- Ben & Sarah


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey folks, 

Thanks very much to everyone who's come by. Hope they're all doing well in their new homes! 

There are about 30 or 40 of the smaller fish left, mostly swordtails, and maybe a dozen guppies, only two of which are large (both female, and probably pregnant). 

If you're interested, send us a PM!

- Ben & Sarah


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Update: all the guppies are now gone, hope they like their new homes!

There's still 30-40 smaller red & black swordtails left. Send us a PM if you're interested!

- Ben & Sarah


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

The saga continues...

We didn't manage to get rid of them all last time 'round, so if anyone's interested in some nice friendly swordtails, drop up a PM! 

We also have a few (10 or so) baby guppies, which miraculously appeared a few days after we got rid of our last female guppy.

*sigh*.

Ben & Sarah


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

* Bump! *

Still plenty available to a good home. Maybe 100 swordtails, plus about 20 guppies (younger, many not able to sex yet).










Send us a PM! Pick up only near Dunbar area in Vancouver.

- Ben & Sarah


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm interested in sows tails but will they live with me endlers while they have mad babies? Or with my gbrs?


----------



## ewong86 (Oct 13, 2011)

R the guppys up for grabs too?!

Edit: sorry. Didn't read the whole thread first. Only baby guppys left.


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Epok said:


> I'm interested in sows tails but will they live with me endlers while they have mad babies? Or with my gbrs?


They are community fish so they should be fine with endlers although they will likely eat at least some of the endler fry. The swordtails themselves will also most likely breed. I'm not certain about the GBRs but I believe that they are also considered community fish and so should be fine with the swordtails. Maybe others can weigh in? They would probably help keep your swordtail population in check.



ewong86 said:


> R the guppys up for grabs too?!
> 
> Edit: sorry. Didn't read the whole thread first. Only baby guppys left. :
> (


Yes. Mostly babies. There are a few sub-adults that we are able to sex.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay well I'm interested in some sword tails. I just wanna make sure that they love in peace


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Epok said:


> Okay well I'm interested in some sword tails. I just wanna make sure that they love in peace


They are friendly fish...we have them with guppies, danios, angels, loaches, rainbows, neons, plecos, ottos, shrimp and snails (in various tanks) and they never give anyone any trouble. Send a PM if you would like to arrange a time for pick up.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

do you still have any?
:bigsmile:


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I know I am really late asking, but do you have a couple swordtails left?  hoping they will cross breed with my platys...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thread is from last year.


----------

